# Classifieds question relating to fly fishing



## tgaines (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought of picking up fly fishing several years back. Bought my set up in winter and decided to learn tying while I waited for spring to arrive. I ended up loving to tie but hated fly fishing. Sold my rod set up but held on to my tying gear because I really liked it. Well over the years I moved on to other hobbies and it's just sitting, and because I have well over a thousand dollars "tied up" (I love puns) in high quality gear and materials, I have decided to sell it. 

My question is once I get it all photographed and itemized can I post it here? Seems like you guys would be the only ones interested in it.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Why'd you hate fly fishing?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Items for sale should be placed in the Classifieds


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

What do you have? Post it here, I know someone that wants to start tying. Heck I might just pick it up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Post it in the classifieds, then post a link to that post in here. That will keep you out of trouble with the moderators and compliant with this site's rules.


----------

